# Beast of the East



## yello (15 Jul 2010)

Anybody know anything about this one?

Ian H, are you the, or one of the, organisers?

I've read mention of it over at the other place but I can't see mention of it on the Audax UK calendar.


----------



## e-rider (15 Jul 2010)

this saturday - starting near norwich? it is on the Audax UK calender.


----------



## yello (15 Jul 2010)

I don't think so.... that one's listed as 'Still Seething after all these years'... but I really don't know.


----------



## Ian H (15 Jul 2010)

tundragumski said:


> this saturday - starting near norwich? it is on the Audax UK calender.



That's a different 600, starting near Norwich, whereas the Beast starts from Waltham Abbey. I'm not sure whether Mark ran the Beast this year, but it looks as though it will be on sometime towards the end of May in 2011. 

I'm not the organiser of either, being mostly in Devon.


----------



## yello (15 Jul 2010)

Ian H said:


> the Beast starts from Waltham Abbey. <snip> it looks as though it will be on sometime towards the end of May in 2011.




Cheers Ian. That's the one I'm thinking of. Thanks for the info. I'll keep my eyes open for it appearing on the calendar.


----------



## Keeff (21 Jul 2010)

yello said:


> Cheers Ian. That's the one I'm thinking of. Thanks for the info. I'll keep my eyes open for it appearing on the calendar.




If I recall correctly, most entrants were thrown competely by thinking that this ride would be in East Anglia. In fact it went out from Waltham Abbey to the Cotswolds.

I was the organiser of last weekend's Seething 600, which is a tour of East Anglia.

Keith


----------



## Greenbank (21 Jul 2010)

Keeff said:


> If I recall correctly, most entrants were thrown competely by thinking that this ride would be in East Anglia. In fact it went out from Waltham Abbey to the Cotswolds.



Indeed, over some lumpy bits down to Taunton and back.

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Beast-from-the-East-600km-Audax


----------

